# Spring Valley breaks their all time high records for Doves shot



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Spring Valley Lotto hunts set new records with an all time high of the # of doves shot with the fewest # of shells used . It was our best year ever there and we have many good ones. I limited out both days and my boy got 9 one afternoon. I think it was the most fun we've had on a dove shoot and the camaraderie was once again excellent.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Excellent work! Now comes the messy part, plucking or skinning them.

Huntinbull


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

great job. I'm gonna give it another try tomorrow after work. Did you hunt the same field both days or two different ones.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks guys,yeah the cleaning can be a pain. * sc83 said;......... great job. I'm gonna give it another try tomorrow after work. Did you hunt the same field both days or two different ones. I hunted the youth field at CC opening day and field #2 the next day.Let me know how ya do and what field. My secret ? I painted my chair blind........I think it blends better now with green on it......


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I just talked to my brother and he said he limited at one of the SV fields, but didn't tell me which one. Got a pretty good idea since he usually only goes to one of them.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

sc83 said:


> I just talked to my brother and he said he limited at one of the SV fields, but didn't tell me which one. Got a pretty good idea since he usually only goes to one of them.


All 4 fields had record # of birds this year so you can't go wrong at any of them and I've hunted them all and have done well. Good luck today and post your results later on. I think I'm going out again Sat. afternoon should be able to find a few more somewhere but I'm not expecting a limit unless I stay late and they are still around in decent #'s and flying good. We'll see.....>>>


----------

